# Owner Won't Face Charges After Dog Attacks Three People In Vaughan



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Holy Crap what a dick ... :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll: With Video in the link too .. Shameful. 


http://www.citytv.com/toronto/cityn...ges-after-dog-attacks-three-people-in-vaughan 

_The owner of a German shepherd that attacked three people in Vaughan Wednesday won't face criminal charges but could be hit with bylaw fines, police said a day after the frightening incident. 
_
_One victim, 66-year-old Tony Palazzolo, required more than 20 stitches to his face and arm after a close encounter with the 90-pound dog. _
_When he exited a variety store, the animal pounced, knocking out his dentures and biting him at least twice. _
_"First he got me here," said Palazzolo, pointing to his face. "I pushed him and when I pushed him with my arm that's when he cut me. I could see the bone, the bone was right there."

"It's painful but I thank God he didn't rip my face apart."

A 16-year-old girl also needed medical attention for minor injuries to her shoulder. Luckily, the third victim was able to avoid any injuries, although the dog sunk its teeth through her jacket, leaving marks in the lip gloss she had in her pocket. _
_Elina Shamaev explained how she stood statue-still to avoid the wrath of the animal. _
_"It helped me that I froze and didn't look at the dog," she said. 

"It was a pretty scary experience and a sleepless night," said Elina Shamaev. It affected me, now I'm afraid to go outside."

Officers allege the owner went to a convenience store at 80 Glen Shields Ave. around 8:40am on January 19 and left the dog outside.

While he was inside, the unleashed dog attacked the individuals. _
_Palazzolo said the owner showed little sympathy for his injuries and fled with the dog once he realized what happened. _
_"I think that's a criminal charge, I think that's a weapon," Palazzolo, who will need shots for rabies, added._
_Palazzolo's son, John, expressed his anger over the attack and the perceived nonchalance of the animal's owner. _
_ "I liken it to a hit and run because that's exactly what it is," he said. "The guy could have had the common decency to maybe help out and face up to what happened. The dog lunged for his throat and we could be planning a funeral today."
_
_A tip from the public led officers to a 41-year-old man on Thursday. The accused won't be charged, police said, but could face potential by-law fines.
_
_The dog has been quarantined. _


----------



## Alan R. Wyatt (Dec 28, 2008)

The owner is a friggin idiot, all the way around!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

It would be one thing if the dog broke out of a crate in the vehicle or if he left it tethered and someone needlessly approached the dog and was bitten or something. But how can he not face charges for leaving a dog roaming loose??? Wow!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't get America sometimes at ALL.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> I don't get America sometimes at ALL.


I think this was in Canada?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think this was in Canada?


Lol well even worse, I should read better.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

That's terrible. What a big fat dangerous dog. I'm glad it didn't turn out worse.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The Dog Owners Liability Act needs an overhaul. Maybe if they worked on legislation that dealt with dangerous dogs, instead of getting all bent out of shape about pit bulls and cluttering the act up with BSL, it would result in real penalties for situations like this.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

you mean other people attack people besides pit bulls? say it ain't so!!
weren't you paying attention on an earlier thread where we were all educated that pit bulls are the only dangerous dogs? this whole story must be a lie.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> The Dog Owners Liability Act needs an overhaul. Maybe if they worked on legislation that dealt with dangerous dogs, instead of getting all bent out of shape about pit bulls and cluttering the act up with BSL, it would result in real penalties for situations like this.


Nobel prize material right there. This situation is so disheartening.

On the way to a lesson over the weekend I came across two strays, a GSD and a smaller chow-mix thing. They were mulling around on a very busy road so I got out and tried to get them. As soon as I got out of my truck with a lead the Shepherd saw me and charged over, teeth bared. Dog was a pussy looking for a reaction so I just kept walking toward him. After about twenty minutes it became clear that I wasn't going to catch either dog by myself and without a pole, but I just kept thinking...what if someone with good intentions came along and that dog charged them? A good samaritan that doesn't know dogs would probably get scared, turn away, maybe run and most likely get attacked by this dog. I just don't get how people 1) don't care 2) let their dogs be like this 3) don't freakin GET IT!


----------

